# New Soap Cutter



## Satinfox (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello Everyone !
I just purchased a new soap cutter online.  I have never used a soap cutter with a wire before but I have seen it on the internet.  I see the other soapers sliding their loaves along and cutting to their hearts content; but, when I try to do that I notice that there are scratch marks on the bars. I haven't heard anyone else talk about this.  Is it normal to get scratch marks on the loaf from sliding it up to the bar thickness block? In order to avoid this scratch mark, I have to move it away from the guide, slide it forward, then push it back to the guide wall, and then cut it.  Its somewhat tedious and I wonder if its the cutter I just bought or if all of the cutters are bound to shave the side of the soap? I've added some pictures to show what happens to the soap and where the scratch is coming from on the soap cutter.I am not sure if I should send this back. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2020)

No, that's not normal. It looks like the back guide isn't lined up properly. I would ask the seller for a replacement


----------



## Satinfox (Jul 31, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> No, that's not normal. It looks like the back guide isn't lined up properly. I would ask the seller for a replacement


Thank you for replying.  I requested a replacement and it came today but it does the same thing .  I think I am going to make a video to show the seller. I don't know where I can get a quality soap cutter that wont scratch.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2020)

Its a design flaw then. Hope you can get it settled.
I'd return both for a refund and shop elsewhere.


----------



## Satinfox (Jul 31, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Its a design flaw then. Hope you can get it settled.
> I'd return both for a refund and shop elsewhere.


 This is awful. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 31, 2020)

I got my single bar cutter from Workshop Heritage. It took a while to ship but I love it.
Hope you get this resolved and find a good cutter.


----------



## Satinfox (Jul 31, 2020)

sarahmarah said:


> I got my single bar cutter from Workshop Heritage. It took a while to ship but I love it.
> Hope you get this resolved and find a good cutter.


Thanks for the suggestion but that's exactly where I got my soap cutter from on Etsy


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 31, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but that's exactly where I got my soap cutter from on Etsy


 Really? Yikes, sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## blucrsr (Aug 1, 2020)

Can you take a picture of the soap on the cutter showing where this occurs?  I just bought the same cutter and it works great.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 1, 2020)

I concur with @Obsidian that you have a bad cutter.  And since they are hand-crafted, it's possible to get two bad cutters if they were produced in a batch by the same person.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Aug 1, 2020)

Here is the one I purchased. It is not the most expensive or the best but it is very dependable. The seller is quick and the construction is solid. Makes a nice entry level wire cutter until you can upgrade to an all metal one. 





__





						Soap Cutter Single Wire With 1 Replacement Wire for H/C - Etsy
					

*Single wire soap cutter with stop for precision. This soap slicer is Hand crafted and designed to allow you to make repeated cuts with speed and accuracy. The Fence and table are crafted from HDPE food grade material for easy clean up and durability. Cutting soap has never been easier, after using




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2020)

@Todd Ziegler my cutter has finally made it to America, can't wait to finally get my hands on it.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Aug 1, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> @Todd Ziegler my cutter has finally made it to America, can't wait to finally get my hands on it.


Made it to you or America? I can't wait to see it too. I have been putting away $50 a week for a few weeks now and in a month, I will be able to order my all metal one.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2020)

Edit: it made it though customs this morning

Made it to America. I suppose it needs to go through customs, then it will finally get to me.

Where are you getting your metal one? I wouldn't recommend anything from Russian, their post is a mess right now with covid.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Aug 1, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Edit: it made it though customs this morning
> 
> Made it to America. I suppose it needs to go through customs, then it will finally get to me.
> 
> Where are you getting your metal one? I wouldn't recommend anything from Russian, their post is a mess right now with covid.


I was going to either get one from nurture soap or soap making equipment.com


----------



## SoapWitch (Aug 1, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Thank you for replying.  I requested a replacement and it came today but it does the same thing .  I think I am going to make a video to show the seller. I don't know where I can get a quality soap cutter that wont scratch.



I would like to see the video. Mine does the same, so I pick it up and move it, AND, well... It seems it should NOT leave a scrap mark. I worked around it because I didn't realize that this wasn't supposed to be until I read this. I did get a new multi-cutter from Nurture and it is stellar! The craftsmanship, the feeling of it... So maybe I might have a used single wire cutter for sale.


----------



## Daryl Andrews (Aug 1, 2020)

Check out Uncle Andy's Soap Cutter


----------



## Adeliepenguin (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh what a shame you live in the US as I am selling mine, it’s brand new from a great shop on Etsy but my mistake I ordered the wrong size (space in between the wires for my size of soap) It was from Russia so as I’m in the UK it will cost a fortune to send back not sure what to do with it now


----------



## Jillyb (Aug 2, 2020)

Sorry your dealing with that.. we wait so long to get our new toys (sorry tools) and to have to deal with faulty workmanship is SO dissappionting. I'm hoping my new cutter arrives tomorrow..


----------



## The Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2020)

Adeliepenguin said:


> Oh what a shame you live in the US as I am selling mine, it’s brand new from a great shop on Etsy but my mistake I ordered the wrong size (space in between the wires for my size of soap) It was from Russia so as I’m in the UK it will cost a fortune to send back not sure what to do with it now


Hi there! I'm in the UK and may be interested in buying it depending on the size? I'm in the East of the UK 
For the original poster - I hope you find a smoother one soon


----------



## Satinfox (Aug 3, 2020)

blucrsr said:


> Can you take a picture of the soap on the cutter showing where this occurs?  I just bought the same cutter and it works great.


Its in the original post, but I have added 2 more pictures










Obsidian said:


> @Todd Ziegler my cutter has finally made it to America, can't wait to finally get my hands on it.


Glad you got yours. I originally ordered one from overseas but I think COVID19 caused some shipping issues so I never received it. The store issued a prompt refund.  It looked amazing online.



The Cat Lady said:


> Hi there! I'm in the UK and may be interested in buying it depending on the size? I'm in the East of the UK
> For the original poster - I hope you find a smoother one soon


Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 3, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Glad you got yours. I originally ordered one from overseas but I think COVID19 caused some shipping issues so I never received it. The store issued a prompt refund.  It looked amazing online.



I don't have it in my hands yet, hopefully soon. Its been 4 months waiting but it looks like a great cutter


----------



## Satinfox (Aug 3, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> I don't have it in my hands yet, hopefully soon. Its been 4 months waiting but it looks like a great cutter


Good Luck!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 3, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but that's exactly where I got my soap cutter from on Etsy


Thats where I got mine and it didnt do that. Hopefully he will be able to figure it out.


----------



## Adeliepenguin (Aug 11, 2020)

The Cat Lady said:


> Hi there! I'm in the UK and may be interested in buying it depending on the size? I'm in the East of the UK
> For the original poster - I hope you find a smoother one soon


Oh so sorry the cat lady....I managed to sell it on eBay But if you’re after an amazing cutter I got it on Etsy and the shop was called soap craft tools and apart from it being the wrong size wire spaces (my fault) it was amazing and I would definitely use Andrey again!


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Aug 14, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Glad you got yours. I originally ordered one from overseas but I think COVID19 caused some shipping issues so I never received it. The store issued a prompt refund.  It looked amazing online.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too.


I think I can help you. What you can do is get some heavy grit sandpaper and sand it down until it is even and your soap won't catch on it anymore.


----------



## Satinfox (Aug 16, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> I think I can help you. What you can do is get some heavy grit sandpaper and sand it down until it is even and your soap won't catch on it anymore.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.



Adeliepenguin said:


> Oh so sorry the cat lady....I managed to sell it on eBay But if you’re after an amazing cutter I got it on Etsy and the shop was called soap craft tools and apart from it being the wrong size wire spaces (my fault) it was amazing and I would definitely use Andrey again!


Thanks!


----------



## melinda48 (Aug 16, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> Here is the one I purchased. It is not the most expensive or the best but it is very dependable. The seller is quick and the construction is solid. Makes a nice entry level wire cutter until you can upgrade to an all metal one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I bought on Etsy and I absolutely love it! Precise, easy to clean!!


----------



## Adobehead (Aug 16, 2020)

Satinfox said:


> Hello Everyone !
> I just purchased a new soap cutter online.  I have never used a soap cutter with a wire before but I have seen it on the internet.  I see the other soapers sliding their loaves along and cutting to their hearts content; but, when I try to do that I notice that there are scratch marks on the bars. I haven't heard anyone else talk about this.  Is it normal to get scratch marks on the loaf from sliding it up to the bar thickness block? In order to avoid this scratch mark, I have to move it away from the guide, slide it forward, then push it back to the guide wall, and then cut it.  Its somewhat tedious and I wonder if its the cutter I just bought or if all of the cutters are bound to shave the side of the soap? I've added some pictures to show what happens to the soap and where the scratch is coming from on the soap cutter.I am not sure if I should send this back. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.View attachment 48261
> View attachment 48262


could you take the piece out and sand the rough/unfinished edge and put it back??


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 16, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> This is the one I bought on Etsy and I absolutely love it! Precise, easy to clean!!


This is what I have and I couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Aug 17, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> This is the one I bought on Etsy and I absolutely love it! Precise, easy to clean!!


That is the other cutter I was considering. However I went with the nurture soap cutter because it had a very long hinge, making it next to impossible for the wire to move side to side while cutting. Plus the weight of the handle makes cutting much easier.


----------



## Astro (Aug 17, 2020)

on this subject - can anyone help as to where I can buy a cutter in South Africa. Soap suppliers here charge absolutely exorbitant rates for everything from molds, tools, dyes and essential oils and of course soap cutters.
I will delete this question if it is a hijack (apologies in advance if it is)


----------



## Megan (Aug 17, 2020)

I wonder, could the part that's scratching be sanded down?


----------



## Satinfox (Aug 23, 2020)

SoapWitch said:


> I would like to see the video. Mine does the same, so I pick it up and move it, AND, well... It seems it should NOT leave a scrap mark. I worked around it because I didn't realize that this wasn't supposed to be until I read this. I did get a new multi-cutter from Nurture and it is stellar! The craftsmanship, the feeling of it... So maybe I might have a used single wire cutter for sale.


I had to send it back.  Hopefully better luck next time.



melinda48 said:


> This is the one I bought on Etsy and I absolutely love it! Precise, easy to clean!!


Thanks


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 2, 2020)

Got mine from Bud’s on Etsy. Love it! Quick questionnthoigh-how many hours after making so you cut your loaf? I don't want to wait until the soap is so hard it may break the wire. 24 hours seems too long-how long do you wait?


----------



## AliOop (Nov 2, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> Got mine from Bud’s on Etsy. Love it! Quick question though - how many hours after making so you cut your loaf? I don't want to wait until the soap is so hard it may break the wire. 24 hours seems too long-how long do you wait?


It isn't so much a matter of time as it is the consistency of the soap loaf. To me, the soap should feel like firm cheddar cheese that has just been taken out of the fridge. Doesn't dent easily, but also isn't rock hard.


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 2, 2020)

AliOop said:


> It isn't so much a matter of time as it is the consistency of the soap loaf. To me, the soap should feel like firm cheddar cheese that has just been taken out of the fridge. Doesn't dent easily, but also isn't rock hard.





AliOop said:


> It isn't so much a matter of time as it is the consistency of the soap loaf. To me, the soap should feel like firm cheddar cheese that has just been taken out of the fridge. Doesn't dent easily, but also isn't rock hard.


Ah, good clarification. I just don’t want to break any strings -at least not right away.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 2, 2020)

melinda48 said:


> Got mine from Bud’s on Etsy. Love it! Quick questionnthoigh-how many hours after making so you cut your loaf? I don't want to wait until the soap is so hard it may break the wire. 24 hours seems too long-how long do you wait?.



I’ve gone over a week before cutting.  And every three months, I cut a bunch of soap in half.


----------



## GraciousGraphics (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Melinda48, when you say 'strings' is that actually 'wires'?

I always use 8g hi-tensile wire on my cutters, and while they _may _have a weak point at the loop end, I've never seen them break anywhere else.

Can you tell me please, if possible, what gauge of wire is used on your cutter?
Thanks, Bob
Edit gauge size to USA  instead of BSW


----------



## melinda48 (Nov 4, 2020)

Sure thing- 

*Rogue P22 Bulk 12 Pack 022 Plain Steel Electric Guitar Strings*
Gauge .022, Plain Steel - Acoustic or electric

Try seem awfully thin but I know nothing about stringed instrumentalities than loving their sound!


----------

